# Mega Mrp



## Lightman009 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey I was wondering what you guys thought about Mega MRP by GNC. It has 40 grams of protein, 2.5 grams of Creatine, and 3 grams of Glutamine in every serving, in addition to vitamins and BCAAs. It almost sounds to good to be true to me. Has anyone used these powders for meal replacement? Or just as a supplement? and Does it help for bulking?


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

I wouldn`t buy anything from GNC.


----------



## KOnakinsky (Jun 7, 2002)

Try Max Muscle line.....it's a protein supplement store but I would just try a regular protein powder because it's versatile and you can add carbs to it.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 8, 2002)

I already use a protein powder, glutamine and a multivitamin. I am just wondering if anyone has used this and I dont want to hear anything about how GNC sucks. Also, does anyone know if it is effective at adding mass?


----------



## kuso (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, I`m not really saying that GNC sucks, ( though it does :evil ) my reason for not buying it would be based purely on the fact that I don`t think I could trust the quality of thier products.


----------



## LAM (Jun 8, 2002)

ditto to kuso...and GNC does suck !


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 8, 2002)

I asked you not to post about how you think GNC sucks. Im not asking you about what you think about GNC.


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

Well buddy, I understand you feeling somewhat, but when the product brand is GNC it`s hard not to mention them.

They do NOT have a good reputation for quality.......lets leave it at that from me....and LAM too I think


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2002)

GNC SUCKS !!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

ROTF....

I had a feeling you`d be back


----------



## LAM (Jun 9, 2002)

I knew you would like that kuso ! lol


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2002)

If a product is worth far less than what your paying, and its poor quality overall, then I sure would like to know about it.

Thats one of the powers of the internet, now the consumer has an easier time getting to the truth, so long as you can wade through the knee high BS as well.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 9, 2002)

I have read many posts saying that GNC sucks but I never hear any concrete evidence. Yet, I have read that GNC is manufactured by Optimum which is supposedly high quality. And what is this talk about quality anyway, I would assume protein is protein. Glutamine is Glutamine. Since when has there been quality of the protein or quality of the glutamine? And besides, GNC is the largest chain of nutrition stores in the nation, I dont think they got there by selling bs. Bottom line: I use GNC products and have seen great results, so it must be working for me low quality or not.


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 9, 2002)

I also feel like everybody says GNC sucks, and then says to try this little hole in the wall internet site that sells protein or whatever, I feel like people are just trying to sell me something. Like GNC is the bad guys just because they are a corporation.


----------



## Diverbrian (Feb 10, 2004)

*MRP*

As for the Mega MRP from GNC it is a very good product.  I have been using it for about 6 months and find that it tastes good, mixes well and is cost effective.  As for GNC sucking I will say that the main thing that sucks is the non-gold card week prices.  GNC usually gets MSRP for everything they sell that is non-GNC brand so it is only worthwhile to buy there the first week of the month.

Here is another good tip for shopping at GNC only go to mall stores that have a vitamin shoppe or vitamin world in them.  Those stores have to lower their prices to match the other stores and then you get your gold card discount 30% at these locations  (If you shell out the 15$ the first time).  Also look for what they call close dated product (anything that expires within 8 months) they will mark it down as much as 75% depending on how soon it expires and again you get the gold card discount on top of that.

As for GNC quality it is my understanding from my local manager who has been with them for 11 years that #1 everything produced by GNC is US Pharmacopia tested.  #2 that GNC puts all products through a 150 point quality control inspection. #3 all products are tested for potentcy, digestability, and impact.  The guy I get my info from at the local store I have know for a long time and I have complete faith in his honesty.  He has also told me at one point GNC owned Met-Rx and portions of EAS and Twinlab and that is where they gathered a lot of their manufacturing processes from.  

There are certain products that I prefer such as Cell-Tech for creatine, EAS for ZMA etc. but there are certain items I only buy GNC brand and I find them to be great values as well as good products.  Mega MRP, the Alive multi-vitamin pack, Tri-flex (Glucosimine/condrointen/MSM) and Pro Performance Amino 1800.  I also take a ton of non sports related supplements that GNC makes and find that my health is top notch.  

So does GNC suck?  No but the prices are only good the first week of the month and yes they put lots of mom and pop shops out of business but many of the GNC stores are franchises owned by individuals.  The net is really the best place to buy non-GNC supplements but if you need something right away or you want to save a little money buying a good alternate brand product there are far worse places to go than GNC.

If you are still reading this then you are brighter then most gym rats as they would have just moved on by now.


----------



## supertech (Feb 10, 2004)

GNC does sell good products,But the problem I found with them is not a good selection and they are very expensive.So i don't bother going there. I also have heard of the mega man mrp but have not tried it.(usually use myoplex mrps)But it looks like a good mrp.As long as it taste good then I would have no problem using it.


----------

